
Arduino 101: Intel Dev Board Offers Advanced Features for NextGen of Innovators - bootload
http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2015/10/16/easy-to-use-intel-powered-development-board-offers-advanced-features-for-next-generation-of-innovators
======
bootload
_" Through our work with Intel, we're able to reach a global community of
entry-level makers and students with a comprehensive introduction to physical
computing and now with a more advanced, powerful technology solution that will
help them bring their creative visions to reality. Arduino 101 will be
available in the first quarter of 2016 for a suggested retail price of US$30"_

More here: [https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-
yourself/a...](https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-
yourself/arduino-101.html)

 _" 32-bit Intel® Quark™ microcontroller for minimal power consumption, 384 kB
of flash memory, 80 kB of SRAM (24kB available for sketches), an integrated
DSP sensor hub, Bluetooth_ Low Energy radio, and 6-axis combo sensor with
accelerometer and gyroscope."*

Dev board only in the US at the moment.

